# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School - Salem State College



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Salem State College - Salem, MA
October 18, 19, 20, 2010
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

COST: $329.00 per officer

To enroll please contact C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at 781 395-8708 or email at [email protected]


----------

